# Ceramic Heaters?



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

My current heater doers not seem to be working correctly so I was hoping to get your thoughts on which one you prefer. My old one was a lasko 1500 watt and the thermostat does not appear to be working. I prefer to heat with the elctric over gas when we have full hookups.
Joe


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

We used one similar to this, this past fall.









We set it up in front of the dinette and it heated the entire camper evenly, from the bedroom to the rear slide was very comfortable, actually on the high setting it was too hot. It works well in the room over the garage during the off season too. The brand name of ours is Delonghi.

Brad


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

bradnjess said:


> We used one similar to this, this past fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, works like a charm. The floor underneath the heater remains cool. I just keep it at the low 300 watt setting during winter and all is well.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We actually have 3 small space heaters. My favorite is a Holmes Whisper Quiet Power Heater, one button, thermostat settings for high 1500 and low 750, plus high/low and off. Its very quiet but moves the air around too.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Ive also heard about the vornado heaters antyone have one of these? I want something i can control in winter to keep the heat about 50 degrees when not in use.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Pelonis heater are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.pelonis.com/discfurn.htm


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> We used one similar to this, this past fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have one also for a guest room that can be a little cold. Those are oil filled, so they reduce the burn/fire threat.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

jozway said:


> Ive also heard about the vornado heaters antyone have one of these? I want something i can control in winter to keep the heat about 50 degrees when not in use.


 We have one of the vornado heaters and like it alot. It does not blow cold as the thermostat varies the heat input. It is not hot anywhere to touch so if it falls over it turns itself off without any chance of burning someone or something. Its very quiet but has a very forceful fan that will penetrate through the camper. The only drawback is its expensive at about $100.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We bought a cheap ceramic heater to use in the OB with a thermostat. The only problem with it is that the fan is noisy. But what do you expect for $20. We put it on the sink in our bedroom to heat it up and keep the furnace set to 60 for the rest of the camper. One of the oil filled heaters would be great, but they take up a lot of walk around room in the camper. We use one in one of our unheated bedrooms in our old house and it will run you out if set on high. It's also a nice even heat.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Rip said:


> Pelonis heater are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.pelonis.com/discfurn.htm


We have an older one that we have had for years and it still works good!


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Pelonis heater are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.pelonis.com/discfurn.htm


We have an older one that we have had for years and it still works good!
[/quote]

+1 for the Pelonis. I have one I inherited from my mom and dad when they had a Winny. They used it to heat their 30 footer, and it heats our 26 RKS just fine. I would say it is about 20 years old.

C


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Like outback PM, we use a Vornado (automatic vortex heat2) payed $100, saw it for $80 at Lowes in December. Heats our 25RSS with no problem. Rarly use the furnace. Use it to suppliment our 400 sq. ft. add on to the homestead. The room has three exposed walls, six wnidows. Cant say how many degrees it bumps up that room, but can say the DW doesnt use the blanket when it is on.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Rip said:


> Pelonis heater are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.pelonis.com/discfurn.htm


Do you have the "disk" furnace or the ceramic heater?

We have two of the Oscillating ceramic heaters.
Two can be use without popping a breaker if on "LOW"

Keep warm,
MaeJae


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

We use a electric fireplace. One of those portable fireplaces with the fake flame,but has a heating element on the bottom. We used it to about 30deg and the only time the heat would kick on was at night about once per hour.Visit My Website.There is a couple pics with the heater in it.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Pelonis. It works quite well.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> We actually have 3 small space heaters. My favorite is a Holmes Whisper Quiet Power Heater, one button, thermostat settings for high 1500 and low 750, plus high/low and off. Its very quiet but moves the air around too.


I have been using this same heater and its been great quiet and soes the job. Someday they will make a quieter rv furnace.

John


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have had two lasko ceramic heaters with digital thermostats and they work well, but my issue with them is that when it reaches temp, you can feel that it is cooler as soon as it turns off. Dont get me wrong, they work well.

I was out this weekend and with the outside temp no more than 10 degrees outside either the propane runs nonstop, or the minute the ceramic heaters turn off the propane will kick in.

I picked this one up from home depot it is made by delonghi and was $80.(a bit more than the ceramic heaters) It has no digital thermostat, but the panel stays warm after it reaches temp.










The heater comes with the wheel kit or is wall mountable. It is nice because it is no more than 3" off the wall when mounted. I have it mounted to the wall.


----------

